# LHCF pictures!!!



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Just to be organized, and since we have so maaaaannnnnnyyyy ladies here w/photo albums, I thought it would be convenient for us to start a thread of just picture albums. If everyone could list the link to their album, we would have a quick reference of everyone's pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

www.picturetrail.com/cara79


----------



## pebbles (Jul 11, 2003)

_Interrupting this thread to say "Caramela, your hair is the BOMB!!" _  Ok, where were we?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Jul 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]



_Interrupting this thread to say "Caramela, your hair is the BOMB!!" _  Ok, where were we?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!  Those Feb. 2003 pics are beautiful too!  Have you ever done modeling?


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine...


----------



## Nina_deF (Jul 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]



_Interrupting this thread to say "Caramela, your hair is the BOMB!!" _  Ok, where were we?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!  Those Feb. 2003 pics are beautiful too!  Have you ever done modeling?


[/ QUOTE ]

See now with hair like that, who wants to post their sorry album with jacked-up hair (like mine) ...

U R looking GOOD!


----------



## Karonica (Jul 11, 2003)

*poking head in*

Is there anyway I can get my pictures back from my Picturetrail account?  I think they shut it down because I needed to pay, or something like that, but when I went to the site, they wouldn't let me at least take my pictures down or copy them back.  I can't scan those pics again cuz I'm nowhere near a freakin' scanner and may not be for a while!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Ditto! Those Feb. 2003 pics are beautiful too! Have you ever done modeling?


[/ QUOTE ] 

Yes, that Caramela is a looker!!!!


----------



## ladybug (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey mines are in the link...my 2-braid pics are my current looks and my other pick was b4 i started doing my own hair..meaning as soon as i started doing my own hair...lets just say...it s abit on the iffy side..bUT slowly but surely getting it back to that lenghth again...MY LINK IS BELOW...


----------



## Trinity1 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ladybug,

You are soooo pretty. You should definitely model,if you havent considered it already.


Tee Tee


----------



## Princess_J (Jul 11, 2003)

Here is my link


----------



## ladybug (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks tee tee...well i may be trying out for americas next top..but i dont know..its kinda like a dare thing my friend wants me to do it..1/2 of me is like i will do it..and the other 1/2 is like i am not big on catty women so...but i have been in a few things here and there...i am really trying to finish school and do the career thing though..but hey u never know...thank you...(((((smiley face)))))


----------



## OrangeMarmalade (Jul 11, 2003)

Caramela,

First off you &amp; your hair are abosolutely gorgeous!!! I remeber seeing your "wet set" pictures on the forum about a year ago and I've been inspired to grow my hair since then!!!

Time to get my hair in shape and post some pictures. 

BTW,

What hair products do you use


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jul 11, 2003)

Good idea... Here's  mine.


----------



## Sade7 (Jul 11, 2003)

mine is
www.picturetrail.com/sade7


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 11, 2003)

Here are mine.


----------



## Trinity1 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ladybug,

You go girl!!!!! I wish you lots of luck with your hair growth and your career.


Tee Tee


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2003)

Girl.. you got some pretty hair!!!!! dang.


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 12, 2003)

Mine are below


----------



## Tebby1017 (Jul 12, 2003)

Peachtree,
Your hair is really beautiful, and there was such a huge amount of growth from January until now.

What is your regimine?

Tebby


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Tebby,
Thanks for the compliment sweetie.   




Check your PM box.


----------



## DarkChild_2003 (Jul 12, 2003)

All of you ladies are beautiful sistas with beautiful hair, keep up the good work!

Heres my mug, sorry about the quality and the lack of hair showing, i have some new pics i took  a couple of days ago WITHOUT the bandana lol, hopefully i'll get them up soon.


----------



## nissi (Jul 12, 2003)

Just a suggestion: Should everyone's photo links be moved to its own forum?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a thought...


----------



## Nessa (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah that's what I said do you wanta consider modeling?


----------



## skegeesmb (Jul 12, 2003)

www.fotki.com/skegeesmb 

I just updated my Progress picture album.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2003)

Skegeesmb, your hair is coming along so well! I'm amazed at all the growth you've gotten! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Skegeesmb, your hair is coming along so well! I'm amazed at all the growth you've gotten! Congratulations!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Same here!  It grows sooo incredibly fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats on your graduation too


----------



## elliot (Jul 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Skegeesmb, your hair is coming along so well! I'm amazed at all the growth you've gotten! Congratulations!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Gurrl, 

Your hair has grown FAST!  Whatever you are doing is really working!  Keep it up and congrats on all that new hair.


----------



## godzooki (Jul 13, 2003)

ok, heres mine.


----------



## jetcitygirl (Jul 13, 2003)

Jetcity's pics



edited link Aug 2006: http://public.fotki.com/jetcitygirl/


----------



## skegeesmb (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh thanks everyone.  I've even stopped taking my vitamins.  Work has kept me so busy I barely do anything at all.  But my hair doesn't seem to tell the difference.


----------



## Peachez2503 (Jul 13, 2003)

You alls hair is looking good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 13, 2003)

My link is below...

(This post should be pinned up at the top!!!)


----------



## pressncurl (Jul 14, 2003)

I am just starting this album . . .  One picture is something I already had saved on my computer, and the braidout shots are from today.  Once I start pressing again in late August/September, I will be excited to start tracking my growth progress!  Enjoy!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 14, 2003)

Here are my pics... soon to be updated!!! See link below!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 14, 2003)

I added a few more pics...


----------



## Destanee (Jul 14, 2003)

My link is in my sig line.


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 14, 2003)

Skegeesmb,

Your hair is growing like a weed.  It looks so pretty too.

Jetcitygirl - Love the hair.  Very pretty texture.


----------



## leejure (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's mine!

-lee


----------



## laketta (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice haire leejure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you always have long hair or did you grow it that long just recently. My hair is now natural but kinda short (5 inches) do you press it often??


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jul 14, 2003)

Lee, your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## pebbles (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes, lee has beautiful hair, as do you CaramelHonee!!!


----------



## Xcellence2 (Jul 14, 2003)

www.picturetrail.com/xcellence2


----------



## unique18 (Jul 14, 2003)

hey ladybug looking good in those pics... espescially the one where ur showing ur natural hair looks god keep up the good job

p.s very inspiring


----------



## pebbles (Jul 14, 2003)

Lovely pictures! It's so nice to see everyones' photo's!!


----------



## unique18 (Jul 14, 2003)

i have to tell you that you make me feel like ther is hope for my hair. Your hair looks wonderful... what products are you using? You are an inspiration


----------



## ladybug (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you unique...so are you posting any pics soon...so you can be my inspiration ;o)


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jul 14, 2003)

You can go to my website and click on My Hair Pictures from the menu.  http://www.geocities.com/ms_kenesha or just click   HERE!


----------



## Cleo (Jul 14, 2003)

Peachtree, I'd like to know your regimen as well ...Do you mind PMing me as well.  Thanks


----------



## leejure (Jul 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Nice haire leejure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you always have long hair or did you grow it that long just recently. My hair is now natural but kinda short (5 inches) do you press it often??  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you kindly!

I had long hair as a child, but wore it short (TWA) for most of my adult life.  I just recently decided to grow it out completely.

I tend not to use a lot of heat.  I get my hair pressed once every two months or so.  This friday will be the first time I have had it pressed since the second week of May.

-lee


----------



## leejure (Jul 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Lee, your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Pretty girl, I am a big admirer or your hair and hair color!  It's beautiful as well!  

-lee


----------



## skegeesmb (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot Crysdon, I just can't wait to get to Caramela's length!


----------



## elliot (Jul 15, 2003)

Everyone's hair looks nice and healthy.  Ladies keep up the good work and thank you for sharing.  Elliot


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank u everyone!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's my link. Maybe I should put it in my  signature 
http://photos.yahoo.com/nicky411


----------



## pebbles (Jul 15, 2003)

Is that little girl your daughter? She's BEAUTIFUL, like her mommy! Your pictures are really nice!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks Pebbles,
 The baby is my lil' precocious neice. She's just over 4 years but has the mind of a 40 year old.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a niece like that!


----------



## levette (Jul 15, 2003)

here's my album,  i may update my pics this month.

http://photos.yahoo.com/jahalia1


----------



## laketta (Jul 16, 2003)

Levette very nice.

I like progressions pictures.  So your hair grew about 6 inches in a year.  the same rate as mine.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jul 16, 2003)

Here are my photos, below.


----------



## Aerie17 (Jul 17, 2003)

I am new here, and I love this board and I spend far too much time on it!  You all seem so nice and friendly and no profanity!  Love it, so keep it coming.  I have already referred a friend here and just ordered the Puritan Pride Biotin supplement.  Uh oh...my wallet may be in trouble.  I  *wish*  you could see my several closets of hair products...well, maybe not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Aerie_


----------



## levette (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks lakettab1.  i haven't measured my hair for growth and have solely relied on photographs to monitor my progress.  i am just grateful that my hair is growing and i hope it continues to grow longer and longer.


----------



## inthepink (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm still new but I already have an album.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 17, 2003)

Welcome Aerie17!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 17, 2003)

Welcome Aerie17!


----------



## ms jadu (Jul 17, 2003)

wow! Your hair is Fabulous.


----------



## patticake (Jul 17, 2003)

*hairlove* your hair is so gorgeous! keep up the good work!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jul 17, 2003)

Hairlove... YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 17, 2003)

Ditto!


----------



## inthepink (Jul 17, 2003)

Thank You! I have some work to do with transitioning but I'm trying to hold on to the length!


----------



## Aerie17 (Jul 18, 2003)

Thank you Pebbles!

_Aerie_


----------



## Aerie17 (Jul 18, 2003)

Thank you, ma'am!!

_Aerie_


----------



## Aerie17 (Jul 18, 2003)

Levette,

Your avatar is really pretty.  Do you know of a site where there are other good ethnic ones to choose from?  

_Aerie_


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Jul 18, 2003)

Just updated album with pic of touch up today. (I think its on page 2 after the Aaliyah shot).

I had approx 1/2 inch or a bit more trimmed off approx 5 weeks ago. 

p.s. good idea to have a central spot to see hair pics on this page...


----------



## pebbles (Jul 18, 2003)

Your hair looks beautiful, Brownrelaxedhair, as always!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow! BRH, Lookin awesome!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jul 18, 2003)

Great new pic BRH keep up the good work!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jul 18, 2003)

As always BRH, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## 72792 (Jul 18, 2003)

Your hair is fabulous!  What daily moisturizers, oils do you use?


----------



## inthepink (Jul 20, 2003)

brownrelaxedhair,
your hair is beautiful! I can't believe the change from november to january! I guess it shows what a little tender loving care can do!


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the compliments everyone.  Hairlove, your hair is amazing. There are so many great heads of hair on this board. 

This board really DOES help you work out how to look after hair .


----------



## inthepink (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks brownrelaxedhair!
I agree...I'm so glad I found these boards!


----------



## terica (Jul 22, 2003)

Here I am. I don't usually reply or post a lot because I am so busy and when I do find time, I'm usually trying to catch up on all the previous day's postings.  I am greatful for this wonderful group.  Happy Hair Days ahead 

http://photos.yahoo.com/terica3862


----------



## Dandy112 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a work in progress album:

www.fotki.com/dandy112
PW: Patience


----------



## levette (Jul 22, 2003)

@ aerie 17

Londondiva referred me to this site when i first joined this site.  it is http://uselessgraphics.com

web page


----------



## Vitality (Jul 22, 2003)

Ladies you all have beautiful and healthy hair pics


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Jul 23, 2003)

Here is my album.  Only two pics and not very recent ones, but at least you can get an idea.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/purrrfecttab


----------



## Cres81 (Jul 24, 2003)

Only 2 pics, but thats better than none!

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/cres812000


----------



## pebbles (Jul 24, 2003)

Everyone's hair is looking so nice!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 25, 2003)

Beautiful hair growth, it looks so nice and healthy!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 25, 2003)

Girl your hair is so nice! Pls write me and tell me your regiment.


----------



## ngaa (Jul 26, 2003)

my pictures are constantly bein updated tho

http://uk.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bombabeuk


----------



## Country gal (Jul 26, 2003)

SweetNic- You are very photogenenic.


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey, Ladies! Even though it's part of my signature, here I be:
www.picturetrail.com/azjeepgurl Password = hair2there


----------



## laketta (Jul 26, 2003)

azjeepgurl your hair is growing nicely in the back compared to your earlier pictures


----------



## Stormy (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok! Thanks whoever pulled this post up I was looking for this when I made my post. Ok here's my link. I'll update in the next few months. Wish me well and happy growing to you all! So many beautiful hair pics you ladies have!


----------



## Sky (Jul 30, 2003)

Stormy your hair has grown a lot. I think you look cute with shorter hair too.


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks, Lakettab! I think I finally have my regimen down.


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2003)

Stormy, you hair's growing quite nicely! Love that cut...


----------



## Norma15 (Jul 31, 2003)

how do u get everyones pics im just cluleless


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 1, 2003)

I finally have some pictures that show my hair.  I hope the link to yahoo works.  If it doesn't, someone please let me know.  

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 1, 2003)

BB, where is your link?


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 1, 2003)

I thought it was going to show up in my signature line or ...!  Let's try it this way.  I hope this works!
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/little_schnookie

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## pebbles (Aug 1, 2003)

I can see the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's you?? How lovely!! And your hair looks nice and long from the picture!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 1, 2003)

I will have to view it later. Probably too many hits.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 2, 2003)

Why thank you Sky and Laela!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 6, 2003)

Girl, I'm scared of you in those pointe shoes! Lovin' it! You must have gorgeous legs... your hair looks lovely!


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 6, 2003)

Thank You ... Those were an old pair of pointe shoes, I was too lazy to sew ribbons onto my new ones just to take a picture, that's bad ... lol!

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## Aerie17 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Levette,
I am just seeing your note responding to my question.  Thanks!  

_Aerie_


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 7, 2003)

hair pics


----------



## pebbles (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice, ms jennifer!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice hair, Jennifer!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks very much for the compliments pebbles and nonie.


----------



## longhairgoal (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm new, but I have three photos.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 8, 2003)

I just saw your pictures, longhairgoal. Very nice!!


----------



## longhairgoal (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, Pebbles!


----------



## Cleo (Aug 8, 2003)

Nice Hair Jennifer!


----------



## Cleo (Aug 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I just saw your pictures, longhairgoal. Very nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, your hair looks really healthy.  I especially like the pic with curls


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 8, 2003)

thanks cleo.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 8, 2003)

Beautiful hair Jennifer and longhairgoal!!


----------



## longhairgoal (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks Cleo and Ms. Kenesha.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks ms Kenesha, yours is beautiful too!!


----------



## inthepink (Aug 9, 2003)

Ok, I've updated my pictures and added a folder for August.  I really could use some advice on my "braidout experiment gone wrong."


----------



## inthepink (Aug 9, 2003)

ms jennifer, you have beautiful hair!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 9, 2003)

hey hairlove, thanks!! u know i think your hair is AWESOME!!.


----------



## inthepink (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks, ms jennifer


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 9, 2003)

I love the final pic of your braid out in a ponytail. That looks so cute!


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 12, 2003)

What do you use on your hair to make it that long?


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 13, 2003)

Carmela what products do you use in your hair.  Like what shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer.


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 13, 2003)

Lovely Hair Jennifer ... It looks so healthy.  I'm sitting here dying to know what your regimen is ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ballet Bun ...


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks ballet bun. i pmed u.


----------



## longhairgoal (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: LHCF pictures!!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by longhairgoal


----------



## unique18 (Aug 14, 2003)

ms jennifer your hair is looking great your another inspiration.


----------



## unique18 (Aug 14, 2003)

<font color="blue">  </font> congrats your hair is coming along very nicely :


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks unique


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 14, 2003)

HOW DO U POST PCS INTO AN ALBUM IN THE GALLERY


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 17, 2003)

[quoute]SweetNic- You are very photogenenic. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you sbaker


----------



## Ire_manzi (Aug 19, 2003)

Your hair is beautiful girl!


----------



## Destanee (Aug 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Your hair is beautiful girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I agree!!!


----------



## jaibee (Aug 19, 2003)

allandra do you have pics?  you always give good tips so i'm intrested to see pics of your hair


----------



## prettygrl (Aug 24, 2003)

carmella, your hair is beautiful


----------



## SingingStar12 (Aug 24, 2003)

All of you ladies have beautiful hair, and I admire you all!


----------



## Natural_Girl (Sep 1, 2003)

tried link and cannot view until it has been upgraded to premiuim level


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Sep 4, 2003)

my album...


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 14, 2003)

Just adding my album link to the list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://public.fotki.com/jainygirl/just_me_and_the_hair/


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 14, 2003)

Welcome Jainy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice hair! How long did it take to grow it that length. It's a really good length!


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 14, 2003)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started growing my hair in November 2000.  At the time it was in a cut like the one Halle wore back in the day---I know, I know shame on me for staying behind the times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course i didn't decide to grow it until I got a "hell-cut" from my stylist.  I started out just wrapping, then i got into the habit of wearing wigs because i started getting bored with the wrap.  I wore wigs pretty much faithfully for like a year and did my regular weekly wash and maintenance routine.  once i got some length i would get my hair cornrowed and wear it like that or just wear a wig with my hair resting underneath.  Now i just do a regular wash and wear my hair in a &lt;slinking down in shame&gt; scrunchie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than blow drying every 2 weeks (yeah, i'm old school with the hair washing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trying to get up to once a week again) Scared to death of heat appliances and use Caruso's to curl every once in a while.  Trying, trying, trying to learn different styles


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started growing my hair in November 2000.  At the time it was in a cut like the one Halle wore back in the day---I know, I know shame on me for staying behind the times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course i didn't decide to grow it until I got a "hell-cut" from my stylist.  I started out just wrapping, then i got into the habit of wearing wigs because i started getting bored with the wrap.  I wore wigs pretty much faithfully for like a year and did my regular weekly wash and maintenance routine.  once i got some length i would get my hair cornrowed and wear it like that or just wear a wig with my hair resting underneath.  Now i just do a regular wash and *wear my hair in a &lt;slinking down in shame&gt; scrunchie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* Other than blow drying every 2 weeks (yeah, i'm old school with the hair washing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trying to get up to once a week again) Scared to death of heat appliances and use Caruso's to curl every once in a while.  Trying, trying, trying to learn different styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Nothing to be ashamed of. A lot of us here were scrunchies. What is your ultimate goal? It seems like you know what is right for your hair. Don't start experimenting and messing up the good thing you have going!


----------



## longhairgoal (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl, dsd is SO right. There is NOTHING wrong with wearing a scrunchie! We're bringing the style back!


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks so much for the positive words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't really have a goal when i started growing it out but lately i've been thinking that a couple inches below my bra strap would be a nice length  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have a goal yet? btw your daughter is such a little cutie


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks! She's 7 going on 27! Well, I have reached my first goal which is healthy and vibrant. I was able to get my hair loss down to 10-20 hairs a day with the help on less manipulation and daily co washes! Yeah! Below brastrap is a great goal to have! I just want my hair to grow to it's full potential! Seems like you are really close to your goal. Please keep us posted! HHG(Happy Hair Growing!)


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 14, 2003)

Sure thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitly be giving updates to all you gals.  Your hair looks so healthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luv your goal for hair at its fullest potential.  That's overall goal also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---Jainygirl


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Sure thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitly be giving updates to all you gals.  Your hair looks so healthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luv your goal for hair at its fullest potential.  That's overall goal also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---Jainygirl   

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks!


----------



## mermaid (Sep 16, 2003)

*It\'s not much yet..*

But it's a start!!!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 16, 2003)

DelightfilFlame, I love your new cut!  It looks really good.


----------



## tasha (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Jainygirl,
Your hair looks really nice!


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks so much Tasha


----------



## Nova (Sep 17, 2003)

Jainygirl:

Beautiful hair!  It looks so healthy and thick.   What's your regime?  How long did it take you to achieve your length?


----------



## Ire_manzi (Sep 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
All of you ladies have beautiful hair, and I admire you all!  

[/ QUOTE ]

True, true


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## jainygirl (Sep 21, 2003)

Thank you Nova  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i started growing out from a "halle" cut in November 2000.  i wore wigs for a year with my hair cornrowed underneath or just wore the cornrows out themselves.  at the time i was washing my hair and oiling my scalp every week (I know some don't like it but I gotta use my hair grease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the last year i have been washing every 2 weeks with CON(green label)and greasing my scalp afterwards(i don't normally grease it again until after my next shampoo)  I only use heat when i wash my hair to blowdry i use caruso's to curl maybe every couple months and a curling iron like once every 3 or 4 months...and then i have the guilt of a 1000 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i am "scrunchie girl" i wear one EVERY day---i actually cant remember the last time i wow my how down  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try to incorporate keeping my ends moisturized into the routine though.  Hope this is a little helpful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like seeing everyone elses hair on the board alot.  everyones hair always seems to look so sleek and have that "just done" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am very impressed and motivated by everyone else to do better


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Sep 24, 2003)

Feel free to check out my hair pictures. They are in my signature line!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 24, 2003)

Lovely hair Premierepearl ...your daugther is adorable


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great hair and great smile!


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks!Now if only it will grow...


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Sep 25, 2003)

premierepearl08,

What a beautiful woman you are! And you've given birth to a beautiful little version of  yourself. Natural hair suits you. Go ' on girl!


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daughter, Kenslie, is a ham. If she knew that you said this I would never hear the end of it! By the way, I have been an admirer of your hair for at least a couple of months now! You have a beautiful head of hair yourself!


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi all!  This is my first official post.  Just wanted to share my picture album.  I am a natural (it has been six years since my last relaxer).  Check it out! 

http://public.fotki.com/Maestradiva77


----------



## leejure (Sep 25, 2003)

Maestradiva77,

Your hair is gorgeous!

-lee


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Sep 26, 2003)

Premierepearl08,

(blushing) How very sweet you are...Thank you!


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Sep 26, 2003)

Maestradiva77,
Beautiful natural hair! you and Miss Premierepearl08 are kinda making me yearn to ditch the chemical...

Great job. I think of shrinkage as your own best kept secret. People look at your hair and see one thing, and then you pull it down or press/flatiron to reveal your real length and it's like, "Wow! Your hair is looong".

I love it! Keep doing what you are doing, your hair looks fantastic.

Azjeepgurl


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks leejure and AZJeepgurl!!  I'm glad to be here!

@AZJeepgurl-I agree; shrinkage is something, ain't it?!  Gotta love it!!


----------



## Madison (Sep 26, 2003)

*Maestradiva*

Oh my word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lady your hair is beautiful


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Sep 26, 2003)

Maestra, girl, you have my dream hair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been 4 years since my last relaxer and I'm trying to get through my "product junkie-ism"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I guess there is no harm in making up an occasional word or two..) Your hair looks very "happy"! Don't ask what that is but I know it when I see it and it's what I strive for. Could you pm me your daily regime? I'm trying to grow a healthy, happy head of hair!


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Madison!!! 

@Premierepearl08-Thanks!! LOL at "product junkie-ism!!"  Love your hair, by the way!


----------



## SVT (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi Maestradiva!

It's me, SVT from the Dallas napptural gathering! Great to see you over here too! I hope you enjoy our forum!


----------



## cardinalfire (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is my album!

http://public.fotki.com/cardinalfire/my_hairstory/

Password: creepy


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 30, 2003)

Cardinal Fire, I love your hair. It is so thick and pretty!


----------



## pebbles (Oct 1, 2003)

Your hair is really nice, Maestradiva.


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks SVT and pebbles!!


----------



## Destanee (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
Cardinal Fire, I love your hair. It is so thick and pretty!  

[/ QUOTE ]

DITTO


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 1, 2003)

Your ringlets are very pretty.

Tebby


----------



## dmoore (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: LHCF pictures!!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by dmoore


----------



## dmoore (Oct 1, 2003)

oops!!! My website is at the following: http://private.fotki.com/HairQueen/


----------



## cardinalfire (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, you guys are sweet.

And DAYUM I don't think I have ever seen so much beautiful black hair in one place.


----------



## Destanee (Oct 1, 2003)

The link is not working. 
I think you have to make the album public for everyone to see.


----------



## leejure (Oct 1, 2003)

CardinalFire, you are absolutely gorgeous!  And I love your har also!

btw... what is your current length and what is your hair type?

-lee


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 2, 2003)

http://fotki.com/shan2001


----------



## Nacai23 (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice hair shan2001!  It's very healthy looking


----------



## Ire_manzi (Oct 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
Cardinal Fire, I love your hair. It is so thick and pretty!  

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Ire_manzi (Oct 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*pebbles said:* 
Your hair is really nice, Maestradiva. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I agree


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you!!


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Nice hair shan2001! It's very healthy looking 

[/ QUOTE ]Thanks!


----------



## hera (Oct 6, 2003)

hey cam'? I can't access your images...


----------



## cardinalfire (Oct 6, 2003)

My hair currently grazes the top of my shoulders when wet and curly, and when straightened it hits about my collarbone.  I have very very thick 3c wavies and ringlets of a cottony texture.


----------



## CoCoChantel (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm new to the site but I just had to compliment you on how healty you hair looks and to testify to the sissor-happy stylist warning!


----------



## Blackndiangirl (Oct 8, 2003)

here my link @ http://briefcase.yahoo.com/angelbaby860
click on natural hair


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Oct 9, 2003)

Blackindiangirl, I can't open your album. Could you post a direct link to it?


----------



## Blacktresses (Oct 9, 2003)

Can't get to the pictures at all


----------



## Blackndiangirl (Oct 10, 2003)

My bad sorry i just changed my email account forgot to post it Try this Http://briefcase.yahoo.com/blackindiangirl2003
that should work.


----------



## Blackndiangirl (Oct 10, 2003)

Try this link @ Http://briefcase.yahoo.com/blackindiangirl2003
that should work.


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Oct 14, 2003)

Great hair!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## cybra (Oct 15, 2003)

Guess I should place my pics here too...I thought I did but I guess I didn't.  Anyway, here they are. 


Thanks.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.picturetrail.com/curlycrly


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 15, 2003)

Your curls are so pretty!

Tebby


----------



## CurlyCrly (Oct 15, 2003)

Me?  If so, THANKS!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 15, 2003)

CurlyCrly, I love your hair! It is getting long!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you!  Yes, it's growing. I'm so glad that the layers are getting longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I even trimmed it a little last month.


----------



## Miosy (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is my link

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/miosy


----------



## DDHair (Oct 18, 2003)

Okay Miosy, what is your secret?  Your hair grew so much in less than a year!  Please reveal your regimen.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 18, 2003)

Your hair looks very nice, Miosy.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Oct 19, 2003)

very pretty Miosy.  Love your protective styles.


----------



## Miosy (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DDHair:* 
I don't use anything special on my hair than any one else on the board. CON, GBP, Lekair, Motions Moisture plus Cond., Nexxus Emergencee, ACV rinses, some type of leave in, air drying 100% of the time.  
I do feel these contributed to me retaining length
1. I stop going to the salon and relaxing my hair bone straight to the point that u could see my scalp
2. Protective styles 90% of the time
3. I only comb my hair with a comb/brush when it's wet to detangle or brush to slight get it into a pony tail.  I do this 100% of the time because my hair is to fragile to be  combing all the time but now it's much stronger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Light Self Trim whenever my ends get wild and untamable which usually is at 8-10 weeks


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 25, 2003)

http://photos.yahoo.com/foxybronx


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Oct 25, 2003)

foxybronx...your hair is very beautiful!!! love your braidout pics.  i had to put a .com on your link to make it work..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 25, 2003)

Your pictures are amazing Foxy...at that rate you'll be headed for waist on no time


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 25, 2003)

Foxy Bronx, you have beatiful hair keep up the good work!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 26, 2003)

Wowee! Beautiful Hair Foxy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 27, 2003)

Awww..thanks for the compliments you guys, and the encouragement!!


----------



## Destanee (Oct 29, 2003)

I added a couple new pics...feel free to take a looksey


----------



## LaSandi (Nov 2, 2003)

Here is my before pix... http://www.picturetrail.com/lasandi


----------



## pebbles (Nov 2, 2003)

Your hair is really nice, LaSandi!


----------



## LaSandi (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Pebbs!! I am really working on it.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice lasandi


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Nov 3, 2003)

Beautiful hair lasandi


----------



## Tebby1017 (Nov 3, 2003)

Very pretty, Lasandi.  I would love to see your hair strait.

Tebby


----------



## LaSandi (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments.


[ QUOTE ]
*Tebby1017 said:* 
Very pretty, Lasandi.  I would love to see your hair strait.

Tebby 

[/ QUOTE ]

When it gets thicker I might straighten it. Right now, my braid would be so thin you would be able to use it as dental floss!!


----------



## gvsugirl (Nov 6, 2003)

I have an album now...took forever to get things situated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://photos.yahoo.com/kitti00


----------



## Chipmunk (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*gvsugirl said:* 
I have an album now...took forever to get things situated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://photos.yahoo.com/kitti00 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your hair looks great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I really like the rollerset pic.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Nov 6, 2003)

yup looks fabulous


----------



## pebbles (Nov 6, 2003)

Your hair looks great, gvsugirl!


----------



## Tammy (Nov 6, 2003)

Gvsugirl, your hair looks very nice!  And I 2nd the rollerset pic.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*gvsugirl said:* 
I have an album now...took forever to get things situated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://photos.yahoo.com/kitti00 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great pictures and gorgeous hair!


----------



## Tonya (Nov 6, 2003)

gvsgirl your hair adn you are gorgeous!!


----------



## gvsugirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanx so much ladies!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Nov 6, 2003)

very nice gvsugirl!!!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Ladies,

I have updated my album to showcase my hats that I've been gathering for the winter, and my finger coil pics.


----------



## Destanee (Nov 13, 2003)

I love the hats!!! 

After see your pics I think I'm going to try some coils this weekend. Did you use gel for the coils? 

Thanks for the inspriation!!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks! 

No I didn't use gel, I used Carol's Daughter "Some of Marguerite's Magic". Now I wish that I had used gel though because they aren't holding up well (I'm on my 4th day). I wanted them to last for 2 weeks.

I just twirled them around my fingers. The comb was taking way to long.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Nov 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DelightfulFlame said:* 
Thanks! 

No I didn't use gel, I used Carol's Daughter "Some of Marguerite's Magic". Now I wish that I had used gel though because they aren't holding up well (I'm on my 4th day). I wanted them to last for 2 weeks.

I just twirled them around my fingers. The comb was taking way to long. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your finger coils look great!  Your hair is growing like a weed.  You have only been natural for three months and I can see a huge difference in length.  






You are gonna have a BAA before you know it!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 14, 2003)

DelightfulFlame, your hair really looks nice.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks FashionSlave and Pebbles! 

FashionSlave, I'm glad you think it's growing. I got lazy and stopped doing everything on my regimen. I was concerned I may have set my growth back a bit.

But I'm back to taking those vitamins and drinking those protein shakes now. Break over!


----------



## Laela (Nov 14, 2003)

your new pics are very nice.. where'd you get that white hat? I want one!!!!


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Nov 15, 2003)

Your hair looks so cute.  Sometimes I wish I had done my  big chop sooner so that I could have a cute twa.  I wait until I had an inch or two before I did it, but I'm happy with it.  Hey, I'm natural why wouldn't I be happy. 

Oh, I was just wondering who is your hair inspiration that you have a link to I love her hair!

Good Luck on your hair journey and God Bless!


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 21, 2003)

I haven't been to this thread in a while, but i just saw Cardinalfire's hair and it is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Laela said:* 
your new pics are very nice.. where'd you get that white hat? I want one!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!  Sorry I haven't been around in a while to answer this. I got this white hat from a store called Cato's. However, I've heard that they are also at other stores on the mall such as American Eagle or Outfitters (can't remember which) and Gadzooks.

I've since added more new pics and created a new album that is faster and more organized. Check it out at www.fotki.com/delightfulflame.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Super_Hero_Girl said:* 
Your hair looks so cute.  Sometimes I wish I had done my  big chop sooner so that I could have a cute twa.  I wait until I had an inch or two before I did it, but I'm happy with it.  Hey, I'm natural why wouldn't I be happy. 

Oh, I was just wondering who is your hair inspiration that you have a link to I love her hair!

Good Luck on your hair journey and God Bless! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!  I did the twa because I was deathly afraid of short hair, and since I was facing my hears by going natural...I figured that I may as well face my short hair fear too. I like my twa okay, and I'm having fun with it, but my goal is to have long hair. I do believe that one day, when I'm older, I will definitely come back to my twa.

I don't personally know my natural inspiration. She was in a Dallas based newspaper article.  I can't tell if her hair is real or not, but it looks great!


----------



## katie (Nov 30, 2003)

Wow Delightful flame ..your hair grows really fast.I love those coils too!


----------



## inthepink (Nov 30, 2003)

Your hair is really growing, DelighfulFlame!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks katie and Hairlove!


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Dec 1, 2003)

I have finally fixed my album so now you can see everything

http://members.fotki.com/hotcocogurl130/about/


----------



## Shinka (Dec 1, 2003)

Here my first hair album.  My pictures to come I just got a digital camera.  It only pics of my second TWA, enjoy.

( link in signature or profile)


----------



## Tonya (Dec 2, 2003)

That TWA looks really good on you Shanika!  I wish I could pull that off.  How long has it been since your chop?  You look beautiful!  What is your grade?


----------



## Shinka (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks, My first chop was May 30th, then I chopped again because I missed it on at the end of October. I'm going to grow it out this time without anymore chopping.  I'm 4A


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Dec 5, 2003)

Lovely Shinka! That cut is cute!


----------



## luvmyhair (Dec 5, 2003)

Your hair is very pretty.  Do you do conditioning washing?  If so how often.


----------



## Shinka (Dec 5, 2003)

Since my second chop I only do Co washes.  I was doing them everyday, but the hard water in Philly dried my hair and affected my scalp. I think shampooing added to it.

Now I have alot more sheen, softness and coils ( looks like it growing faster too)- I CO wash at most twice a week.  I do a little more if my hair looks dry or I worked out.

I don't put any mositurizer after I wash.  I just let it be.  In the morning I spray with Dew and pick it out.

I'm trying to go through PJ recovery.  I have enough products and conditioners to last for 3 years.  I'm also trying to use less products too.  I'm a poor college student so I don't need to buy all these cosmetics. I can put that money in my savings account.

I plan for the rest of the year to shampoo to remove build up , a protein deep conditioner and an Acv rinse once a month.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Dec 5, 2003)

I finally updated my album!!! Thanks, everyone, for all the good advice!!!


----------



## laketta (Dec 18, 2003)

Here is my little album I will be adding some shrinkage pics soon.  All of these are my pressed photos.  I did a little experiment the first week and it came out great. I won't be using oil anymore.


----------



## nappi (Dec 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Caramela said:* 
www.picturetrail.com/cara79 

[/ QUOTE ]
am i tha only  1 that cant c ur pics??


----------



## moneychaser (Dec 21, 2003)

pics


----------



## anikalia (Dec 22, 2003)

i'm really late on this thread. link is below.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 24, 2003)

Anikalia,

Girl, you hair has got it going on!
Can't wait o see those brastrap pics.
Thanks for posting the pics in your album, I lost the ones I took! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Computer crash, no backup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sweetyb (Dec 24, 2003)

** NEW Album **

Okay ladies, I'm making it official... I created my 1st hair website 2mo. ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still updating but I figure I'll always be updating, so I encourage anyone and everyone to come check it out, if you haven't already!  

* My Cottony Hair Journey *

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## laketta (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Nice website sweetyb


----------



## 14got (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

http://public.fotki.com/mskei/

my hair album


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

My album is really new and I will publish more pictures in the near future.

http://public.fotki.com/ugogirl/
pwd:   <font color="red">  </font> Goodhairday


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Ladies, esp. those who visit the OT board: I'd posted this in the other forum, but this is the best place for it. 

I've managed to get a few shots uploaded on a temporary picturetrail account. The pics were taken by my 7-year-old nephew, so they're not the best, but enjoy anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laela Pics  PW: Caribbean


----------



## cybra (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Laela, you are so beautiful!  I love your high cheek bones and you are wearing the heck out of that twa.  Now you have me wanting to chop my hair off...but I've come to far to do it now.  But, you sure have me thinking.  You are one foxy lady, so is your mom.  I hope you can sneak the pics of her afro.  

Nice pics...keep them coming.


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

aw, thanks cybra! I'll take better pics of the twa..


----------



## lilchanel (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Laela, You are very pretty. I just love the twa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (as you call it)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YOU wear it well, girl!!

Now I can finally put a face to those entertaining posts of yours...


----------



## jainygirl (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Congrats on the graduation Laela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your hair on you, it looks so pretty


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

lilchanel/jainygirl.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aw shucks THANKS for trhe compliment!


----------



## Tonya (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Laela!  Girl you are gorgeous!  That TWA is very appealing on you!  You go girl you are a knock out.  You make me think maybe going with a TWA is not that bad afterall!

Cybra, as usual, u are a DOLL.  You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Karonica (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

I agree!  You and your mom are twins (in a good way)!


----------



## Destanee (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Laela
You are very beautiful! Your TWA looks so sharp, it suits you really well! Congrats on your chop!


----------



## Sweetyb (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **






 Thanks!  Looks like your natural hair is coming along nicely with your regemin!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Lovely pics ladies!  Go away for a little while and miss ere-thang!  LOL!

Laela, you are working that twa!  Glad to finally get to see ya. You look fantastic! Just gorgeous!

Cybra, you are so beautiful! I can't believe you braid your own hair! Please consider trying to be all natural at least for a little while before you perm again...just see how you like it.


----------



## Karonica (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Cybra, I love the new pics.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: * NEW Album **

AH-Ha!!! I finally get to see the Caribbean queen!!! Representin' lovely, Gal!!!


----------



## Paris Belle (Jan 1, 2004)

My photos are now on yahoo at: http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/prettyblacklily

The album isn't complete, I haven't updated to my last photos for this last touch-up which I got on New Year's Eve.  And it does not include the pictures I originally had on Picture Trail (if you can remember those, I know it's been ages).  

I'll be adding to them soon, so that you all can see where I started and how far I've come.  2003 has been a great year for my hair and I'm truly grateful for that, I pray that 2004 will be as kind.

Just wanted to drop you all a line....


----------



## pink_flower (Jan 1, 2004)

Your photos arent showing up..


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Thanks for the compliments, ladies, and Happy New Year... DelightfulFlame, I'm not far behind you on growing that twa out soon enough!


----------



## Karonica (Jan 2, 2004)

Beautiful length Carmenrose.


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Here are some pictures of me and my natural hair!!!

http://public.fotki.com/Netta1/


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

netta1 I'd love to see your pics but I'm getting an error msg. I guess everyone else is trying at the same time! I'll try later


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
AH-Ha!!! I finally get to see the Caribbean queen!!! Representin' lovely, Gal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey AJDiva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just looked at your pics.. my, you were a beautiful bride! Nice smile.. you're representin', too, gyal!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Thanks for your interest, it was a little busy. You should be able to get on now. 

thanks again!!!!


----------



## godzooki (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Nice pics netta1! I love the shape of your eyes!


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

netta your pics are lovely. I'm a braidout freak... I really love yours, esp w/ the headband. OH, you 're making wanna grow now!


----------



## Paris Belle (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank you Karonica.  

I haven't finished the album yet.  I have newer pictures to add since my touch up and older pictures from 2002 and last year that show where I started from (those were the pics I posted earlier last year).


----------



## cybra (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

[ QUOTE ]
*Karonica said:* 
Cybra, I love the new pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

thank you!!!!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Your so kind, thanks!!!!!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

Netta I love your pics!  You are very photogenic!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: * NEW Album **

thankyou and congrats on your wedding and decision to go natural!!! If you need help let me know!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 8, 2004)

newbie around here but here are mine.
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/irrisistablbtch/


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 8, 2004)

Your hair is irresistible.


----------



## patticake (Jan 8, 2004)

Irresistible, your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## L.Mo. (Jan 8, 2004)

I realized that I never did post mine here...  I'll update after the next relaxer:

http://photos.yahoo.com/lisalouise75


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*patticake said:* 
Irresistible, your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jan 8, 2004)

Very pretty hair Irresisitable and welcome to the LHCF Family


----------



## longhairgoal (Jan 8, 2004)

I created a new album for the new year. The link's in my signature. Just pm me for the password. Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:* 
newbie around here but here are mine.
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/irrisistablbtch/ 



[/ QUOTE ]

DANG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you hair is beautiful. thanks for the inspiration....


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 9, 2004)

Beautiful hair irresistable.


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 9, 2004)

Love your hair L.MO.  It's really healthy!!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Laela said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:* 
newbie around here but here are mine.
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/irrisistablbtch/ 



[/ QUOTE ]

DANG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you hair is beautiful. thanks for the inspiration....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

DITTO!!!


----------



## carmella25 (Jan 9, 2004)

*My Pics*

Hi everyone heres my pics public.fokti.com/carmella25/


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

Hey carmella25, your link is not working.


----------



## cybra (Jan 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ms_kenesha said:* 
Very pretty hair Irresisitable and welcome to the LHCF Family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!


----------



## carmella25 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

sorry this is the site I spelled it wrong public.fotki.com/carmella25/


----------



## Casarela (Jan 13, 2004)

your hair lookS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Casarela (Jan 13, 2004)

newbie 

http://photos.yahoo.com/kandy_151


----------



## Destanee (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

Wow Irresisitable your hair is beautiful!!! How long have you been natural?


----------



## Destanee (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

Casarela your hair is lovely...it seems to grow super fast!


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 13, 2004)

Casarela, you are drop dead gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 13, 2004)

thank you CaramelHonee.  im still feeling my way around here but from what i see of your little avatar yours is beautiful as well *smile*


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 13, 2004)

aww thank you much Patticake!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

Thank you , and ditto back DontSpeakDefeat,  your hair is lovely


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

thank you for the compliment and for the welcome ms_Kenesha, i see from your album you have made tons of progress.  very kewl.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

*smile* thank you Laela


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

Thank you Armyqt


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

Thank you DelightfulFlame *smile* , i love that name


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

Thank you Cybra


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

thank you Casarela

wow ya'll are making my day *smile*


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

Thank you Destinee!!!  ive been natural ten years now!!!


----------



## Casarela (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: My Pics*

Yeah It does grow really fast!


----------



## Casarela (Jan 16, 2004)

thanx


----------



## JenniferMD (Jan 17, 2004)

Irresistible you and your hair are beautiful. I love those phone shots too, very stylish.

Casarela, love the transition photos, your hair does grow fast.

Wecolme to the board to you both!


----------



## nekee (Jan 18, 2004)

Casarela , i've sen your pics before in napptural , you are very pretty and i think natural hair is cute on you


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jan 19, 2004)

For those of you who'd like to see my 4 a/b texturized hair I finally added some pics to the link below.


----------



## melodee (Jan 19, 2004)

Irrisistible, you remind me somewhat of Tiny from Xscape, ecept you're more beautiful!  You go girl!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JenniferMD said:* 
Irresistible you and your hair are beautiful. I love those phone shots too, very stylish.

Casarela, love the transition photos, your hair does grow fast.

Wecolme to the board to you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]


thank you girl , i just looked at your photos and oh my goodness you have made tons of progress since that first pic....lookin good, and you look like a model too


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*melodee said:* 
Irrisistible, you remind me somewhat of Tiny from Xscape, ecept you're more beautiful!  You go girl! 

[/ QUOTE ]
thank you melodee


----------



## godzooki (Jan 20, 2004)

dahomeyahosi, your hair looks great! nice and thick!


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks godzooki!


----------



## Laela (Jan 23, 2004)

Dahomyahosi, dang.. you and your sister got some thick, rich hair! boy am I jealous...


----------



## prettybrownjaz (Jan 24, 2004)

my pictures


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Laila.  I'm jealous of my sister too...


----------



## cybra (Jan 26, 2004)

PBJ, your hair is beautiful!  It really grew fast too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the highlights...I wanted to get some but I was too chicken it would break my hair.  But, after looking at yours, if I relax again I will sure get some.  That was wonderful, thank you for sharing and keep up the good work.


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm in the process of adding more pics, but here are few!


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Feb 5, 2004)

your hair looks very nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

Sis, your hair is very pretty and healthy


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2004)

I am late posting in this thread. But here are my pics.

http://public.fotki.com/sbaker/ 
pw: joy


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2004)

Irresistible- I see why you chose your screen name. I love your hair. You look like a younger, healthier version of La Toya Jackson. Your hair is so thick and healthy. Good work!  I am off to see more pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

I am posting my pics now. Click the link in my signature. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardinalfire- You look so youthful. You have such nice skin. Your hair looks good.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Reginia said:* 
I am posting my pics now. Click the link in my signature. Tell me what you think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

phone ringing, Regina picks up. Samara from the Ring says "7 DAYS!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding. The way you distorted the frontal view on your shots reminds me of the pictures from the movie, "The Ring".     

I like your braid outs. Your hair is so nice and thick. Is it natural? All these beautiful, natural heads. It is so very tempting to make the big chop too. Regina- You have a dazzling smile.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2004)

Levette- your hair looks really nice and full.  

Lakettab- what a nice site. You had some significant growth since Novemebr 2003.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sbaker said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Reginia said:* 
I am posting my pics now. Click the link in my signature. Tell me what you think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks so much sis. I was playing around with the smudge feature on there. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's what I was thinking of too. It was kinda funny. Did you see both albums? No I am a relaxed girl. I am in my fifth week of relaxer so it's kinda nappy. I may perm it this weekend or next weekend.

I am just trying to give my hair a break from my continous use of flat irons. Next week I will have it straight again and I will take some more pics.

Again, thanks so much.
phone ringing, Regina picks up. Samara from the Ring says "7 DAYS!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding. The way you distorted the frontal view on your shots reminds me of the pictures from the movie, "The Ring".     

I like your braid outs. Your hair is so nice and thick. Is it natural? All these beautiful, natural heads. It is so very tempting to make the big chop too. Regina- You have a dazzling smile. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*AZJeepgurl said:* 
Premierepearl08,

(blushing) How very sweet you are...Thank you!  

[/ QUOTE ]


I love your album. It's fantastic. Are you thrilled in Arizona? It is so amazingly beautiful out there. I just love it so much. I just can't handle the heat in the summer, but all the other seasons are great.

I just love Phoenix... wait I am suppose to commenting on your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your hair is nice. I really like the pic of you when your were first leaving New Jersey.


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2004)

Hiya Diana Ross.. oops.. I mean  chocolateprincess.. you've got lovely hair!


----------



## jainygirl (Feb 8, 2004)

My mom's BC pics http://private.fotki.com/jainygirl/my_moms_natural_hair/


----------



## Shayla (Feb 11, 2004)

my picture album is 

www.fotki.com/brionsgirl


----------



## Country gal (Feb 13, 2004)

Check out the Winter D.C. LHCF Meet and Greet. It's on the second page of my LCHF album. I hope you enjoy!

http://public.fotki.com/sbaker/ 
pw: joy


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2004)

jainy, I'd LOVE to see your mom's hair pics.. but I don't have a PW


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2004)

shayla, I love the lenghth on your hair! and congrats! I love that ring.. BAM!


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Feb 14, 2004)

Ya'll are some beautiful ladies with some beautiful hair!


----------



## Casarela (Feb 17, 2004)

thanx gurl


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Reginia said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*AZJeepgurl said:* 
Premierepearl08,

(blushing) How very sweet you are...Thank you!  

[/ QUOTE ]


I love your album. It's fantastic. Are you thrilled in Arizona? It is so amazingly beautiful out there. I just love it so much. I just can't handle the heat in the summer, but all the other seasons are great.

I just love Phoenix... wait I am suppose to commenting on your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your hair is nice. I really like the pic of you when your were first leaving New Jersey. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Reginia,

Oops, as you can see I haven't been on the board in awhile. Thanks for the compliment. Well, if you've been here in Phoenix, you know that anytime that is not summertime is perfect.

Let me know if you're coming to visit again. We could get together.
; )


----------



## melodee (Feb 24, 2004)

cybra, beautiful family.  And you are quite the African Queen with the beads.

 For a sample of lil ol' me, see below!


----------



## hiza (Feb 24, 2004)

my picture album is
http://public.fotki.com/hiza/


----------



## ms_kenesha (Feb 24, 2004)

Very pretty hair Hiza, are you from Norway or did you move there.  You're the second board member from Norway


----------



## hiza (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Ms Kenesha
No, I am not from Norway.
I am originally from Dominican Republic, but came to Norway as a child with my family.


----------



## Paris Belle (Feb 26, 2004)

I finally posted the old pictures that I had up previously so that you all can see the progress from then until now.  I will try to take pictures after my next perm which is next week.

My Yahoo ID again is: prettyblacklily


----------



## Lengthwanted (Feb 28, 2004)

The first few pics is from the day I got my first dominican blowout/wrap.  The next one show's how long it was before I trimmed about 4-5 inches off (b4 blowout).  Next is my growth, then my rollerset at 11 weeks post relaxer .. lots of growth going on in there.  And my famous wig I got from the DC meeting (thanks ms_kenesha) that I wore to church ..


----------



## hiza (Feb 28, 2004)

Lengthwanted,your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## laketta (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try to keep posting new pics every other months but I will be adding my protective style pics for the beginning of March.


----------



## Laela (Feb 29, 2004)

hiza, your hair's gorgeous..


----------



## ms_kenesha (Feb 29, 2004)

Lengthwanted, I'm so glad you put up a pic with the wig, it looks so good on you!  Your rollerset is really pretty too, I don't know how you have the patience!


----------



## Lengthwanted (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks ms_kenesha.  I'm loving that wig.

I cheated on my rollerset this time.  I usually wash my hair then rollerset it.  This time I just sprayed it with some water/leave-in and used some mousse to set my hair.  I haven't done a rollerset in a minute since i've been on the bun challenge. I wasn't in the mood to go all out.  But next time I will (whenever that will be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I'm looking forward to my 2nd dominican blowout experience on this coming friday. I'll probably wash and deep condition Thurs night b4 hand.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Mar 4, 2004)

I know have a fotki album so people can leave comments, plus I like the way you can organize your pics.

http://www.fotki.com/knwill


----------



## BrEE (Mar 7, 2004)

even though most of you have already seen it,my picture album's below.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 8, 2004)

My album is below too


----------



## Country gal (Mar 9, 2004)

Length Wanted- Your pics look really good. You look strikingly pretty with your hair pulled back. I was noticing that the night we went to the Cuban restaurant.


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in there too!


----------



## godzooki (Mar 10, 2004)

bree, your hair is beautiful! what's your regime?


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Mar 23, 2004)

Can't remember if I signed this board or not, but here's mine.  I have new pics up.  http://public.fotki.com/onemopoet/


----------



## Falon (Mar 25, 2004)

My photo album!

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ur_muse75/my_photos


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 25, 2004)

Falon... there are no pictures in the link u provided.


----------



## Falon (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot to make it public it should work now.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ur_muse75/my_photos


----------



## alma (Mar 28, 2004)

My Locing album:




http://public.fotki.com/alma2254/

feel free to add comments and thoughts.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 16, 2004)

My album is www.fotki.com/sillygurl18


----------



## brwnsug20 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is my link.  You ladies all have beautiful hair.  I hope I can get there one day!


http://public.fotki.com/kimdd/


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 16, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/poohbear215

password: Jesus


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 17, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/dreemssold/
password:  hairpics
Atlanta meeting album password:  LHCF


----------



## nfynit_812 (Dec 17, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/nfynit812/

password: morehair


----------



## caramelty (Dec 22, 2004)

Caramelty this is my fotki


----------



## tlmack (Dec 22, 2004)

Photo Albums

http://public.fotki.com/tlmack/


----------



## mrslee (Dec 26, 2004)

posting album!


----------



## luvlonghair (Dec 26, 2004)

I've been in and out of this forum and just would like to share my album with everyone.

Thanks.

Luvlonghair
http://public.fotki.com/luvlonghair/


----------



## candibaby (Dec 28, 2004)

http://photos.yahoo.com/candibebe77


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm late as always.  Here's mine.  Happy hair growing to everyone.

KD


----------



## angellazette (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine are below


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jan 22, 2005)

here are mine
http//public.fotki.com/goldensugar23/
pw hair


----------



## LDebagoria (Jan 29, 2005)

Mine's still really new (and small) but here it is!


----------



## overnightcelebrity (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine is in My sig.


----------



## naptrl (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, I can finally add to this thread!!!  It's in the siggy!!!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Feb 9, 2005)

This is RabiaElaine checking in!! This is my first album.  It's in my sig.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 22, 2005)

i don't know if i posted in here or not, but album is in siggy.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2005)

Okay...I thought I posted...but my few piteous pics are in my siggy..pw in profile.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.perfectdoak.co.uk/hair/


----------



## kinkypride4b (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm new to this, but here is my link!

http://public.fotki.com/Blossombunny/hair/


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2005)

Stop by my album!


----------



## BobbieDoll (Mar 16, 2005)

My photo album is in my siggy, no password required.


----------



## nurseN98 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## Ashee (Mar 28, 2005)

I finally got my pictures up! I still need to put the rest of the products up & my bun picts!! 

All the albums in here are great! You guys are giving me so much hope!!

Fotkied Up (Updated)
hair journey - pw: mine


----------



## silvergirl (Apr 4, 2005)

mini update... 2005


----------



## Ashee (Apr 4, 2005)

Luuuuv your hair!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (May 11, 2005)

Here is mine!


----------



## lisajames96 (May 27, 2005)

Hi All,
Mine is in my siggy!...


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (May 28, 2005)

My album link is in my signature!  Check it out y'all...Comments are encouraged!


----------



## sweetpeadst (May 28, 2005)

check the siggy!


----------



## curlilocs (Jun 21, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/curlilocs

pw: bangz (for transition journey pics)


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jun 22, 2005)

My info. is in my signature.


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 23, 2005)

ok here are my pics.i took them with my bootleg webcam.

http://public.fotki.com/goldensugarjones/

password:myhair


----------



## pink_flower (Jun 23, 2005)

goldensugar23 said:
			
		

> ok here are my pics.i took them with my bootleg webcam.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/goldensugarjones/
> 
> password:myhair



I love your hair!


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 23, 2005)

pink_flower said:
			
		

> I love your hair!



aww thanx it's really dirty in those pics.I will take some more bootleg cam pic's after i wash it and do a braid-out


----------



## ctcks (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Fotki Updates!!*

Fotki update.  I welcome your comments!

http://public.fotki.com/ctcks/


----------



## TKD Vixen (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine is in my signature...


----------



## Dolapo (Aug 2, 2005)

mine is in my siggy too


----------



## stacy (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't know if I responded to this thread before, but here goes!


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Aug 13, 2005)

Stacy, your hair looks VERY NICE!!!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Ya'll... I'd like to share my pics. Pswd= kinky
Feel free to leave comments.

pictures


----------



## Nsslovely (Aug 24, 2005)

Ladies I have a Fotki it's in the siggy!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to the site and I'm natural.  I have about 9 inches of hair when stretched.  My goal is to be at bsl by 2/1/06; approximately 6 months to gain a solid 3 inches (give or take a little).

Any protective styles people have in mind would be greatly appreciated!  I've had trouble finding buns that match my hair texture so I'm holding off on the baggie method for now and considering getting my natural hair braided...

zzirvingj aka shortiedowop

Oh yeah, here's my site:
www.fotki.com/shortiedowop (no pw needed)
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's mine:

www.fotki.com/shortiedowop

Great to be here!


----------



## bluefolli (Oct 2, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/bluefolli

Transistioning again since 9/1/05!!! Falling off the wagon + a non-caring stylist= a neglected head(a hot mess!!!)


----------



## macherieamour (Oct 2, 2005)

Heres mine. Thanks!


----------



## lovechic (Oct 7, 2005)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> Heres mine. Thanks!


* Gorgeous Girl!!! You have the Prettiest hair!*


----------



## littleaudie (Oct 19, 2005)

i'm a newbie but i hope to have a deep album really soon.


----------



## willowviolet (Nov 13, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/Muschka/ Hi ladies,

Hopefully my additions to my album post okay.  These two are after my recent chop.

Password: growing


----------



## RootPunch (Nov 15, 2005)

I get a little photo happy.  I'm sure that will cure in time. erplexed


----------



## Sistaslick (Nov 15, 2005)

mine is in my siggy!  pm for password


----------



## bajanplums1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*This is a great idea!
http://public.fotki.com/bajanplums/
LHCF folder
pw: lhcf*


----------



## Trea (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's mine:

http://public.fotki.com/Trea/


----------



## beyondcute (Nov 20, 2005)

HEHEH Sista finally got over here HAHAHA


----------



## dlewis (Dec 2, 2005)

HERE'S MINE!


----------



## ekomba (Dec 8, 2005)

here's mine

http://www.fotki.com/ekomba


----------



## goldensensation (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been lurking for a while, but I am new to posting here. My fotki album address is:

http://public.fotki.com/mizzmj/ 
pw: brooklyn


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 25, 2005)

HERE IS MY ALBUM.


----------



## Madisan (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my album:


----------



## levette (Jan 5, 2006)

I finally got a photo album with fotki.

It is   http://public.fotki.com/levette
password:  longhair


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 5, 2006)

checking in...


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 6, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/louisvuittongurl/

no password


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's my album

www.fotki.com/ikiwi


----------



## hotlusciousl (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi All,

I had posted before, but at the time, my site was down.  Come check me out:

www.fotki.com/shortiedowop


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, heres mine. Just the beginning! Grow hair grow!


----------



## lala (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a mini album, I plan to add some older pics with my hair in various styles and lengths...

My little album


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 28, 2006)

Lala your album and hair is AWESOME!!!  It IS amazing what weekly blowdrying  will do to your hair.

What is your regimen?




			
				lala said:
			
		

> I have a mini album, I plan to add some older pics with my hair in various styles and lengths...
> 
> My little album


----------



## mashbaba1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is my album...of course i'm starting out. Just a little newbie, any advice is welcomed. Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are my new pics!

http://fotki.com/NiceandWavy

password (for now) prayaboutit


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 30, 2006)

My Hair Album

No Password currently.


----------



## lala (Jan 30, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Lala your album and hair is AWESOME!!! It IS amazing what weekly blowdrying will do to your hair.
> 
> What is your regimen?


 
Thanks CurleeDST, that's why blowdrying is not a part of my regimen.  I've updated my blog (in my signature), check it out....


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 30, 2006)

Lala I AM a fan!  Now what I am interested in knowing is, do you think the salon visits every 2 weeks has contributed to your very positive hair growth and current length?

Also, how do you get your relaxed hair so straight if you aren't using blowdryers or curling irons?



			
				lala said:
			
		

> Thanks CurleeDST, that's why blowdrying is not a part of my regimen.  I've updated my blog (in my signature), check it out....


----------



## applebottom (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have an album...haven't had the time yet.

Here is a pic of my hair and how I wear it everyday.  And advice is welcomed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2006)

I've added some new pics in my fotki.

Check it out!  I wish only that they were clearer, but you will get the idea of what it looks like.  Can't wait to get a new camera with great pixels.


----------



## ctcks (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: New Pics in Fotki!!!*

Hi Ladies! Here are my new pics in Fotki! Comments welcome.
http://www.fotki.com/ctcks


----------



## princesmich (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's my album


----------



## facets (Feb 16, 2006)

'yars mine(very much under construction..pswd in sig).

http://public.fotki.com/KaylaGee/


----------



## so1913 (Mar 7, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/so1913/

passwords in siggy.


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 12, 2006)

Smooches!

I hope to do as well as all of your guys are doing.  I just started in February with a healthy hair care regimen and I'm SIKED!

I've always been pretty anal about my hair so it was only natural that I took it to the next level. 

My pics and regimen are here:  http://creoleindc.typepad.com/healthy_hair_care_regimen/

I already had a website and wasn't about to pay Fotki n'nem any money to do what I could do there.

Smooches!  And please, please, please...give me all the advice you possibly can!



http://creoleindc.typepad.com/healthy_hair_care_regimen/


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 13, 2006)

girl, fotki is free  How come I keep running into you all over the hair care world?  



			
				CreoleInDC said:
			
		

> Smooches!
> 
> I hope to do as well as all of your guys are doing.  I just started in February with a healthy hair care regimen and I'm SIKED!
> 
> ...


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Not the version of Fotki that I would want.  Why you moonlighting?  I thought you were hair care extraordinaire over yonder?

LOL!


----------



## facets (Mar 14, 2006)

CreoleInDC said:
			
		

> Smooches!
> 
> I hope to do as well as all of your guys are doing.  I just started in February with a healthy hair care regimen and I'm SIKED!
> 
> ...




Love your beautiful pics, C !!! Welcome!


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 14, 2006)

CreoleInDC said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Not the version of Fotki that I would want.  Why you moonlighting?  I thought you were hair care extraordinaire over yonder?
> 
> LOL!



Because I gets around.  (yes I said "gets"  )  I don't discriminate and I was here long before my hair care hideaway (BBBH) came into being   BBBH is a youngin'.


----------



## kreeme (Mar 14, 2006)

Well you know Fotki is gon' start charging. They are giving us limited space. So I'm going to have to start breaking my albums up. I ain't paying for NOTHING!  I got better thangs to spend my money on...like hair care products.


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 14, 2006)

kreeme said:
			
		

> Well you know Fotki is gon' start charging. They are giving us limited space. So I'm going to have to start breaking my albums up. I ain't paying for NOTHING!  I got better thangs to spend my money on...like hair care products.



Yeah they are starting to clamp down.   I can see sistaslick part II, III, and [email protected] fotki.com popping pretty soon


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 14, 2006)

Sista always meskin' with me.  I think she's jealous cause I have two beautiful dogs and all she has are two beautiful kids!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 14, 2006)

well at least I have someone real to practice hair stuff on! I bet those two have the most moisturized and conditioned hair in preschool 


But let me have some dogs!  I can see myself now trying to deep condition my doggies  (Don't get any wild ideas over there now!)


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 15, 2006)

They use oatmeal and aloe shampoo in their hair (note to self:  how she know my dogs hair is shiny?  STALKER ALERT?  no...she's in houston...me in D.C. area....safe...big *sigh* of relief)


----------



## facets (Mar 19, 2006)

updated pics!:Flahsssss


----------



## LipGlassHoney (Mar 26, 2006)

New here!

LipGlassHoney's Fotki Album


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Mar 26, 2006)

*Mine's in my Siggy*


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2006)

Siggy and Fotki!!!


----------



## CreoleInDC (Mar 28, 2006)

My sites are below.


----------



## Nappy-hijabi (Mar 28, 2006)

My Album/fotki below....enjoy!!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 30, 2006)

My fotki is in my siggy.


----------



## naturallyme (Apr 1, 2006)

my photo album site is below.


----------



## cocowhite (Apr 6, 2006)

Album in siggy


----------



## maryj1584 (Apr 10, 2006)

My album is in my siggy, no pw required


----------



## kareflow (Apr 22, 2006)

album in ziggy...no password needed


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 22, 2006)

Album in siggy......no pw.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 1, 2006)

Mine's in my siggy!


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2006)

Pics click my siggycard, go to bottom of Regime.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=64455

http://www.freewebs.com/luciaj/

Pics click my siggycard, go to bottom of Regime.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 14, 2006)

no pw needed


----------



## caribeandiva (May 15, 2006)

it's in my siggy


----------



## EMJazzy (May 15, 2006)

Fotki and pw in profile


----------



## JLove74 (May 15, 2006)

Here is my fotki.  I'm so happy I found this board and the great tips you guys have provided!


----------



## Candiss (May 21, 2006)

My link and pw is below

Good idea, by the way!


----------



## snoopy1me (May 21, 2006)

here's mine...


----------



## 1QTPie (May 25, 2006)

Here's my update:   http://photos.yahoo.com/j030977


----------



## Lusa (May 29, 2006)

I've gotten my photo album up and running documenting my hair journey for anyone that might be interested. It's a start, nothing fancy  

http://public.fotki.com/missbmac/


----------



## growwithme (Jun 13, 2006)

I just started my Fotki today.  There's not much there to look at but it's only the begining

http://public.fotki.com/growwithme/


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 30, 2006)

wow, i've never posted my album here!

http://www.public.fotki.com/candyc/
Password: Cherie

And i have _I.P tracking_, so snide comments are not appreciated!


----------



## Blkbeautyhair (Jun 30, 2006)

*Candy_C *Your hair growth is amazing!! Looks great.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok seriously?  Your bc looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			
				1QTPie said:
			
		

> Here's my update:   http://photos.yahoo.com/j030977


----------



## Shaniquah (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 6, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Ok seriously?  Your bc looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Lord, I never come in here and I see my name in dim lights!  THANKS!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 7, 2006)

I am serious, your big chop photos look very nice.  




			
				1QTPie said:
			
		

> Lord, I never come in here and I see my name in dim lights!  THANKS!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 7, 2006)

And btw I am not sure I could go 1 year without a trim...UUGGHH!




			
				1QTPie said:
			
		

> Lord, I never come in here and I see my name in dim lights!  THANKS!


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 9, 2006)

sure....public.fotki.com/lashay06...I've just started putting mine together, so please leave comments if applicable.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jul 17, 2006)

here's mine....


----------



## nyreebnks (Jul 19, 2006)

mine is : http://public.fotki.com/nyreebnks


----------



## Lucie (Aug 28, 2006)

Click on my Fotki link


----------



## kbody4 (Aug 29, 2006)

My album is in my siggy


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 29, 2006)

My albums in my siggy. It's very much new, I'll be updating today I'm under the dryer as I type DCing.


----------



## MissCapricornCutie (Sep 7, 2006)

Updated....


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 8, 2006)

MissCapricornCutie said:
			
		

> Updated....


You have made excellent progress.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 8, 2006)

Your hair looks excellent!!!! Keep on the growth



			
				MissCapricornCutie said:
			
		

> Updated....


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 9, 2006)

I finally started a fotki, but I only have 1 pic. more will be coming soon.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 10, 2006)

album in my siggy


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 14, 2006)

I put some more pics in.


----------



## maagd (Sep 19, 2006)

hi I have been a lurker for two years. I just love this forum. I started a fotki album. You can take a look if you want.

http://public.fotki.com/maagd/
pw in profile


----------



## cmw45 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's mine...

http://public.fotki.com/cmw45/

Password is in profile.


----------



## motherx2esq (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine is in my siggy.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just started about a month and a half ago, so I can't really tell if there has been any progress. But I do have some updated pics 

http://public.fotki.com/Treasure2k6/

No PWD needed


----------



## CreoleBelle (Oct 14, 2006)

I also started mine a month ago. The password is in my profile. Enjoy!

http://public.fotki.com/creolebelle


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 14, 2006)

CreoleBElle your hair looks fabulous!!!! Whoa you made a lot of progress!!!! 




			
				CreoleBelle said:
			
		

> I also started mine a month ago. The password is in my profile. Enjoy!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/creolebelle


----------



## CreoleBelle (Oct 14, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> CreoleBElle your hair looks fabulous!!!! Whoa you made a lot of progress!!!!


 
Thank you ma'am :Blush2:. This is my very first LHCF compliment.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 14, 2006)

Girl your hair is so beautiful - you're going to get many more!!! 



			
				CreoleBelle said:
			
		

> Thank you ma'am :Blush2:. This is my very first LHCF compliment.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 15, 2006)

Your hair is beautiful! Look like you already had this hair growth thing down packed girly!!!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 15, 2006)

Beautiful Hair!! You are not a NEWBIE....GIMME SOME TIPS! 



			
				CreoleBelle said:
			
		

> I also started mine a month ago. The password is in my profile. Enjoy!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/creolebelle


----------



## CreoleBelle (Oct 16, 2006)

Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> Beautiful Hair!! You are not a NEWBIE....GIMME SOME TIPS!


 
Thanks a bunch. Honestly I'm trying to figure out what works for my hair. So far I've been washing every 2 weeks and I moisturize everyday. That's the only two things that I've been pretty consistent about. I did use WGHO consistently for a while and got a good bit of growth. I stopped using it so often because I don't like the smell. One week I wear my hair down, the next one, I wear it in a bun. Once I stretch to 8 weeks, I usually wear it in a bun until it's time for a relaxer. I don't do too much to my hair. I truly believe less is more. I hope this helps. If you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 17, 2006)

CreoleBelle said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch. Honestly I'm trying to figure out what works for my hair. So far I've been washing every 2 weeks and I moisturize everyday. That's the only two things that I've been pretty consistent about. I did use WGHO consistently for a while and got a good bit of growth. I stopped using it so often because I don't like the smell. One week I wear my hair down, the next one, I wear it in a bun. Once I stretch to 8 weeks, I usually wear it in a bun until it's time for a relaxer. I don't do too much to my hair. I truly believe less is more. I hope this helps. If you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me.



thanks!! i need all the help i can get.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

The link is in my signature!!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 17, 2006)

Just updated mine.


----------



## AVNchick (Oct 21, 2006)

Fotki is finally up  


http://public-fotki.com/rere81


----------



## missnappylady (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine's in my signature!!!


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been here for so long and haven't posted my pics...
It is found in my siggy...PW too.
or Click Here


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2006)

I've had my album for a year, but I just updated yesterday.


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is in my siggy.  More pictures to come after I've dug around in my harddrive for them.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 22, 2006)

New to the Fotki game (just created it this morning), so please bear with me...Just started journey, so hopefully my next update will present with fabulous results. 

http://public.fotki.com/artemis513/

pw: goddess

Peace,
Artemis


----------



## fiasca (Oct 28, 2006)

mine is
http://public.fotki.com/fiasca


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 30, 2006)

I just relaxed my hair today!!!
http://public.fotki.com/lawlori/


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2006)

Mine is in my signature


----------



## Qtpie1978 (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is Mine..  (in Siggy)


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 8, 2006)

Updates in Fotki and siggie


----------



## KookieMunstah (Nov 15, 2006)

Heyll!!  I updated my album...Toodlez ya'll!


----------



## cat eyes (Nov 22, 2006)

Girl!!! 

Look at all that pretty hair!!!!! You grow girl!!!!!!



			
				CreoleBelle said:
			
		

> I also started mine a month ago. The password is in my profile. Enjoy!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/creolebelle


----------



## luv04 (Nov 23, 2006)

mine our in my signature..with my password in profile..check them out i updated too..


----------



## scorpian (Nov 23, 2006)

my link is below
password in profile


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 21, 2007)

This should be a sticky!


----------



## Growinpainz (Apr 15, 2007)

bump

this should be a sticky


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 11, 2007)

.............


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 12, 2007)

Mines in my siggy, too. No pw needed, must be logged in for comments. And comments are greatly appreciated if applicable, LOL!


----------



## malibu4590 (Nov 12, 2007)

My link is also in my signature. No Password needed. Thanks for stopping by!


----------

